# irritated by CRNBC



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

so i flew out did my SEC assessment. got results yesterday apparently they want me to do an on line course in med/surg at cost of $500. a three day workshop on professional communication again another $500 AND a bloody 200 clinical placement in an acute med/surg area at a cost of $1000 so i get to pay to be a student nurse again for three/four months! very irritating as im a senior sister in one of the busiest A&E dept in the country with 8 years experience and numerous extra courses i.e ALS, ATLS degree in emergency care nursing!!!

sorry rant over 
has anyone else had to do clinical hours???

i am going to appeal the discission i think, has anyone appealed???

just really want to go and seems to be sooooooo many hurdles 

thank you

jodie


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

sparksman said:


> so i flew out did my SEC assessment. got results yesterday apparently they want me to do an on line course in med/surg at cost of $500. a three day workshop on professional communication again another $500 AND a bloody 200 clinical placement in an acute med/surg area at a cost of $1000 so i get to pay to be a student nurse again for three/four months! very irritating as im a senior sister in one of the busiest A&E dept in the country with 8 years experience and numerous extra courses i.e ALS, ATLS degree in emergency care nursing!!!
> 
> sorry rant over
> has anyone else had to do clinical hours???
> ...


Allow me to rant, I don't understand your complaint, you want to come to Canada, but you don't want jump the hurdles. If you want to work as a nurse, they want to make sure you have the same qualifications as everyone else. As a patient I would want to know that you know 100% how things are done in Canada. Just because a doctor can practise in say Bolivia, doesn't mean they can practise in Canada. My mom was a nurse in England until 1958, but that wouldn't even qualify her to put on a bandage in Canada today. Dreams aren't always cheap, if you can't afford to do it by the books, maybe you should reconsider, or go to a country that will recognise your training as is.


----------



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

kimo said:


> Allow me to rant, I don't understand your complaint, you want to come to Canada, but you don't want jump the hurdles. If you want to work as a nurse, they want to make sure you have the same qualifications as everyone else. As a patient I would want to know that you know 100% how things are done in Canada. Just because a doctor can practise in say Bolivia, doesn't mean they can practise in Canada. My mom was a nurse in England until 1958, but that wouldn't even qualify her to put on a bandage in Canada today. Dreams aren't always cheap, if you can't afford to do it by the books, maybe you should reconsider, or go to a country that will recognise your training as is.


just saying im frustrated, im allowed to be frustrated as have put alot of work into my nursing carer and registering in canada!
doesnt mean that im not prepared to pay or continue to work on it buts its very difficult when im so far away from canada and do not earn anywhere near what other nurses earn in other countries especially as its sooo expensive to live in uk. i have nursing friends who work in canada and they say english nurses do alot more than them clinically and say that uk nurses are generally the same level or higher than canadian nurses, this im not sure of as have not experienced canadian nursing and would be unfair of me to agree.
i will continue my mission to go to canada but may just take me a little longer than i had hoped!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

sparksman said:


> just saying im frustrated, im allowed to be frustrated as have put alot of work into my nursing carer and registering in canada!
> doesnt mean that im not prepared to pay or continue to work on it buts its very difficult when im so far away from canada and do not earn anywhere near what other nurses earn in other countries especially as its sooo expensive to live in uk. i have nursing friends who work in canada and they say english nurses do alot more than them clinically and say that uk nurses are generally the same level or higher than canadian nurses, this im not sure of as have not experienced canadian nursing and would be unfair of me to agree.
> i will continue my mission to go to canada but may just take me a little longer than i had hoped!


Just because an english nurse does more than a canadian nurse, doesn't automatically mean they are qualified to do what a canadian nurse does, and thats why you have to take the tests and exams, to show what you know. Not only that, but different things have different names and different ways of being done in Canada, and the same probably applies to being a nurse, so you have to do things the Canadian way and learn how to communicate so everyone knows what you are talking about, (ie" whats an A&E) never heard of that in relation to a hospital in Canada, If I was to apply for a higher position where I work, I would have to take a course and pass a test, all at my expense, even if I already know how to do the job. But for an extra $1.00 an hour, its not worth the headache or the hassle as I retire in a few years anyways as soon as I turn 54. Having to jump heardles is part of moving up in the world, even if your idea of moving up in the world is moving to Canada,


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

A&e is accident and emergency


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> A&e is accident and emergency


Thanks, but I had Googled it, and it seems like an abbreviation that is used in the U.K, but not hospitals in Canada or the U.S, even a nurse friend I have had never heard of it, which proves my point, just because someone is trained at something in one country, doesn't mean that training automatically transfers over to another country, and thats why all the tests and courses etc, to prove you are qualified, and to learn the terminology used in Canada, because in an emergency, you need to know what another nurse or a doctor is talking about, and vice versa.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the frustrating thing is that in the UK just as long as you have the qualification anyone can register but here there are lots of hoops and barriers! Im trying to register as a midwife here and it is FACT that midwives in uk are more qualified as we do everything back home where here its nurses and drs that provide the care. EVERY job here needs a qualification which means studying and paying out alot of cash which doesnt happen in the UK either just totally different out here they just want money out of you constantly.

Im sure if you were in the position of moving to the UK you would be finding some things difficult to. Esp when you have spent alot of money moving to a new country to try get a better life and then just seem to his brick walls.




kimo said:


> Thanks, but I had Googled it, and it seems like an abbreviation that is used in the U.K, but not hospitals in Canada or the U.S, even a nurse friend I have had never heard of it, which proves my point, just because someone is trained at something in one country, doesn't mean that training automatically transfers over to another country, and thats why all the tests and courses etc, to prove you are qualified, and to learn the terminology used in Canada, because in an emergency, you need to know what another nurse or a doctor is talking about, and vice versa.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> I think the frustrating thing is that in the UK just as long as you have the qualification anyone can register but here there are lots of hoops and barriers! Im trying to register as a midwife here and it is FACT that midwives in uk are more qualified as we do everything back home where here its nurses and drs that provide the care. EVERY job here needs a qualification which means studying and paying out alot of cash which doesnt happen in the UK either just totally different out here they just want money out of you constantly.
> 
> Im sure if you were in the position of moving to the UK you would be finding some things difficult to. Esp when you have spent alot of money moving to a new country to try get a better life and then just seem to his brick walls.


I think it just boils down to, "Differrent country, different rules", Alot of people on here from the U.K seem to want to have their cake, and eat it too. I mean, if they think Canada is soooo much better, then they shouldn't complain about the rules we have for allowing you to come and live and work here. Remember, If you don't like our rules, no one is forcing you to come here. I have dozens of relatives in the U.K who are quite happy living there, and most of them have been to Canada, but they don't want to move here. When I retire, I will be leaving Canada and splitting my time between Hawaii and Mexico, but I know whats involved, and while it may involve alot of paper work, filling out forms and paying fees etc, I accept it as a necassary part of my future life.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

We have been here 5 months and are happy here just wish some things didnt cost so much thats all! I actually think its a good thing its so strict here as anyone can come to uk and work!! if they didnt do that people like us would have to leave everybody behind to get work while immigrants have the jobs!




kimo said:


> I think it just boils down to, "Differrent country, different rules", Alot of people on here from the U.K seem to want to have their cake, and eat it too. I mean, if they think Canada is soooo much better, then they shouldn't complain about the rules we have for allowing you to come and live and work here. Remember, If you don't like our rules, no one is forcing you to come here. I have dozens of relatives in the U.K who are quite happy living there, and most of them have been to Canada, but they don't want to move here. When I retire, I will be leaving Canada and splitting my time between Hawaii and Mexico, but I know whats involved, and while it may involve alot of paper work, filling out forms and paying fees etc, I accept it as a necassary part of my future life.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> We have been here 5 months and are happy here just wish some things didnt cost so much thats all! I actually think its a good thing its so strict here as anyone can come to uk and work!! if they didnt do that people like us would have to leave everybody behind to get work while immigrants have the jobs!


I'm glad you are happy here, you should be happier now that winters over, or are you one of those strange people that like cold winters, LOL,
at least you admit that some things cost too much, I think too many people want to come here because they think everything is cheaper.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

we researched some costs before we came over and i dont mind snow but winter here even was to much for me! feel better it was the worst in 40 years though as if we can survive through that we can survive any winter! lol



kimo said:


> I'm glad you are happy here, you should be happier now that winters over, or are you one of those strange people that like cold winters, LOL,
> at least you admit that some things cost too much, I think too many people want to come here because they think everything is cheaper.


----------



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

i won my appeal and do not have to do the 200 clinical hours as they agree now that my level of knowledge and clinical experience is more than adequate. so def worth the processess of appealing!!!!

xx


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

good news!! im still waiting to hear from the registration board as the postal strike over here held up all my paperwork!


----------



## celtic dancer (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations Sparksman, with your experience, all those hoops were inappropriate and I'm so glad you won your appeal. 

Good luck also to Jennianne in getting your midwifery registration in Canada recognised hopefully it wont take too long. Afterall, British Midwives are renowned for being the best in the world. 

That is the problem with Canada and why I will not be applying as a registered nurse/midwife. I may as well apply to Australia who recognise my qualifications and pay appropriately. Why should I bother with Canada!! Shame as it was my preferred choice.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

hi in alberta is the only province you dont have to do the conversion course which i didnt find out till 4 months after i landed! thankfully phew! just paperwork then 1 practical and 1 theory exam


----------



## joevison (Feb 8, 2013)

Jennieanne I TOTALLY understand your fustration having just been told i have to do the sec general assessment. I have been qualified 22 years and have had a full and varied career and currently work as a nurse practitioner. I was quite happy to sit the CRNE and prove that i had an all round knowledge /capabilties and the 250 supervised hours which allow you to familiarise yourself with the difference between the countries, but 2 days formal assessment to prove i am equal to a student nurse??? The daft thing is, I will probably fail miserabley as my post reg experience was in neonates initially and primary care for the last 15 years. i have no desire to work in an acute setting. 
Im sorry but from what i see, its not about protecting the patient, its all a big money grab as is the whole immigration process. And before anyone says anything I have dual nationality and am talking about having to jump through a million hoops to get my uk born dependent children into canada, I have no problem with my husband having to go through the whole process. Sorry, Im ranting now!!!


----------



## corktowinnipeg (Aug 12, 2012)

*URGENT.....SEC assessment appeal*

Hello Jodie, just received my sec results and i am in the same boat as you. Could u kindly advise me regarding the contents of your appeal letter against the clinical placement. I would really appreciate this.....want to send in my appeal asap. Did you have to send the appeal by post?. Cheers.


sparksman said:


> so i flew out did my SEC assessment. got results yesterday apparently they want me to do an on line course in med/surg at cost of $500. a three day workshop on professional communication again another $500 AND a bloody 200 clinical placement in an acute med/surg area at a cost of $1000 so i get to pay to be a student nurse again for three/four months! very irritating as im a senior sister in one of the busiest A&E dept in the country with 8 years experience and numerous extra courses i.e ALS, ATLS degree in emergency care nursing!!!
> 
> sorry rant over
> has anyone else had to do clinical hours???
> ...


----------



## CanuckGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

Jennianne said:


> I actually think its a good thing its so strict here as anyone can come to uk and work!! if they didnt do that people like us would have to leave everybody behind to get work while immigrants have the jobs!


Ummm... are you saying that you resent immigrants getting jobs in the UK? Kinda like you can now be considered by a 'real' Canadian who could resent your arrival while they try to find work? I'd check that attitude at the door please. If I misread your quote I apologise, but if by 'immigrant' you mean brown people, or someone 'with an accent', and people 'like us' as white Anglos, that perspective has no place in Canada. I hope I was wrong in my reading of your sentence.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think people should check before they write things like that, because you can't just go to the UK and work. Not even as a nurse. You will have to qualify to get registered as a UK nurse, go through supervised training before you are allowed to register (even if you were working as a nurse for years in your country of origing).
Most of the time, natives have no clue at all about what it takes to be allowed to work and live in their country. They just see a lot of 'foreign' people, and think it's easy to get in. Lots of Canadians are convinced that it's piece of cake to come and live/work here too.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel your pain, I really do, but I think that you are really really lucky.

I'd love to only have to do 3-4 months of upgrading to be able to look for work in the UK. If I want to be a pharmacy technician in the UK, I'm looking at _2 *years*_ before I'll be eligible to register with the General Pharmacy Council. This is in spite of the fact that I have worked as a pharmacy technician for 12 years in Canada (last 5 years being lead technician in a trauma hospital), and including 2 year stint in a British run hospital in the Cayman Islands. 

I've worked at community pharmacies, remote area pharmacies, inner city pharmacies and trauma and teaching hospital pharmacies. I was certified in the United States for 10 years. I've dispensed methadone, compounded IV admixtures, compounded cytotoxic IV infusions, done more extemporaneous compounding than I care to remember... you name it, I've done it. 

However, since my training isn't equivalent to the British equivalent and my Cayman Islands experience doesn't count, there's no way to appeal the Council's rules... I've been told that I _might_ be able to get excused from some components of the apprenticeship based on my previous experience, but I'm still required to go into an apprenticeship (including having to do the requisite coursework), if I want to return to the dispensary.


----------



## corktowinnipeg (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello , anyone out there that has appealed the 250 hrs clinical placement after sec assessment?????????????. I am in desperate need of advice regarding the contents of what my appeal letter against the clinical placement should be. I would really appreciate this.....want to send in my appeal asap. Cheers.


----------



## corktowinnipeg (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello Jodie, hw r u?. Any luck with the appeal letter?. Cheers!, Naomi.


----------

